# Help needed for room treatment after measurments



## johnkleftis (May 9, 2015)

Hi,

I finally managed to perform the attached measurements for my living room system. Can you please advice what to look for from the attached graphs ? As a first step, I am thinking to install bass traps in the corners behind the speakers and some absorption behind the listening position which is only 3 feet from the back wall.

Thank you in advance.

John


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi John,

Good job with the measurements! Frequency response looks really good down to ~100 Hz. :T Since your question is specifically about treatment advice, I’m moving your thread to our Acoustics Forum where you’ll get better advice.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## ryeaustin (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi there,

I am new to this myself but have been doing a fair bit of reading into room treatments and as no-one else has added much this may help a little.

As Wayne has put, you look in reasonable shape until the lower frequencies so you should see some good results with some narrow band bass management. Having said that the RT60 chart does suggest you could add some absorption across the frequency range. Maybe with some large broadband traps you could cover both areas at once. 

You may have already tried this, but you could be able to even out the lower end response with some movement of speakers. Worth a try if you have flexibility in speaker position. 

I am sure someone with more experience will add more and I will be really keen to hear how you get on as I am in a similar position at the moment and will be starting with some broadband traps to see how this affects things.


----------

